# The Quest For Wood



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

As some of you may of guessed I just love Wood! Especially when they are crafted into REO Woodvil's! But they are so damn scarce and I'm not really a patient man so I have been researching on the internet looking for Wooden Vaping devices.

I have found two such devices both of which are bottom fed (Squonking) that use a bottom fed Reomiser or Cyclone/Chalice type atty and is made from exotic woods!

I really want more Woodvil's (#4 below) but have ordered a RedSkyMod Cruiser (#3 Below) and a PDIB Mod (#6)... and when I say ordered I mean put my name on the list... at least now I know I will get them eventually and can check periodically as to how close I'm getting to the top of the list.

Unfortunately with the REO Woodvil you don't know when the next run will be made available and then it's a damn free for all on trying to get onto the web site and place an order and that kind of chaos drives me insane! Why he doesn't simply take pre-orders in a respectable way is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

That's a lot of nice looking wood....

Seems someone has been polishing a lot of wood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

I'm pretty sure you'd be able to commission someone locally to make one. With those SX350 things and a couple of other goodies, I'd guess there's someone that's able to cad up something and send it off to be CNC'd without costing too much. I had an old mate do a couple of parts for me ages ago (don't have the contact anymore sadly) and it cost me R100 for the work.

Come on locals, lets do this!


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

I can suggest a few good sites for moar wood ??


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

I may have found a carpenter... I just need to find the metal bits and pieces and a fire button!


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Ok, I displayed the maturity of a pre-teen schoolboy in my last post.

Seriously though Rob, I didn't ever really get the allure of wooden mods, until I saw that one on the furthest right. That is simply beautiful, and makes me want


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

devdev said:


> Ok, I displayed the maturity of a pre-teen schoolboy in my last post.
> 
> Seriously though Rob, I didn't ever really get the allure of wooden mods, until I saw that one on the furthest right. That is simply beautiful, and makes me want



Funny I find that one the least appealing... the one I really really really want is the Woodvil dead centre (#4)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I find that one the least appealing... the one I really really really want is the Woodvil dead centre (#4)!



This was a lie... the one on the far left is the least appealing!


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

http://za.rs-online.com/web/home.html has millions of switches

Not sure about the threaded bits at all though...


Let me know how things go.. I'd love a wooden 26650 mod  And I'm relatively decent with cad.


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I find that one the least appealing... the one I really really really want is the Woodvil dead centre (#4)!



That woovdville is a beaut as well.

Maybe, as a long time connoisseur of wood you have a better eye for it. As an inexperienced wood viewer I can't detect really good wood from not so good wood.

Ok. Promise I will not make any more wood jokes in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> http://za.rs-online.com/web/home.html has millions of switches
> 
> Not sure about the threaded bits at all though...
> 
> ...



That's way above my pay grade... much more @johan's division.

I'll keep you posted in this thread!


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This was a lie... the one on the far left is the least appealing!




i strongly agree with this statement. It looks like the bastard spawn of a hippy and a carpenter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

To get those switches; locally available at Rs components. The 510 connectors & battery springs need to be imported from guys like fatddadys etc. The big problem is getting someone to do a cad drawing of the wood to be CNC'ed.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Well I spent 3 years studying architecture and a year studying engineering. I'm a bit rusty with my cad skills but I'm willing to give it a bash if someone can find a place to CNC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

johan said:


> To get those switches; locally available at Rs components. The 510 connectors & battery springs need to be imported from guys like fatddadys etc. The big problem is getting someone to do a cad drawing of the wood to be CNC'ed.



Thanks Johan! I wondered if they were all CNC'ed. Also I have realised that finding wood is also a bit of an issue because it need to be stabilized wood.


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Plenty of CNC guys around Jozi & PTA

Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> Well I spent 3 years studying architecture and a year studying engineering. I'm a bit rusty with my cad skills but I'm willing to give it a bash if someone can find a place to CNC?



CNC is absolutely no problem at all! I have a mate who sells CNC machines and has one or two in his workshop and has access to fancy CNC machines he has sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

@Rob Fisher I doubt it needs to be stabilised. Properly finished yes. The pieces of wood are so small, they're pretty damn strong.

Doesn't happen to be a guy named Henry right?

I just need to chat to the CNC guy to find out the format etc, but I'd be keen to give it a bash! Might also be able to organise pro-level finishing on the cheap, and I'm good with a soldering iron.


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Fitting all the wiring and hardware are easy peasy

Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher I doubt it needs to be stabilised. Properly finished yes. The pieces of wood are so small, they're pretty damn strong.
> 
> Doesn't happen to be a guy named Henry right?



His name is Shane.

On the stabilised wood story... I'm no technical expert on wood but with my research today the stabilised wood came up a few times.


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Hehehehehehe.

Stabilised....


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

johan said:


> Fitting all the wiring and hardware are easy peasy



OK let's code name this project "QWood" short for Quest for Wood!


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Hahaha.

I dunno mate, I've built a couple of guitars and sealing them is FAR more important in terms of strength and stabilisation than anything. I'm pretty sure there's more stresses in a guitar (60+kg of tension in the strings) than a little mod. I'll do some research though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/6/14)

I love all those wood boxes..just recently found out about the puzzlebox and the wife loves the look of it!

Fatdaddy's connector:


If you look at the middle pic, the first brass section near the top is the middle pin. It does seem as if you can put a hole through the middle, but dont have a clue how you would attach the bottle. If he can make some where that pin is twice the length we are laughing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

M3 cheese head bolt (brass or s/s) with 1mm hole would suffice.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Where does one find a nice kind of organic tree material for use in this kind of project?

And then what process do you apply to bring out the texture of the grain?

I feel @Alex would be able to contribute some insight here. He posted an awesome video of someone making a very complicated table out of organic tree material, which came out looking amazing.

(note the phrase organic tree material - I am actually trying to contribute in a meaningful manner to this discussion)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Loads of timber/lumber yards around.. Easy to get whatever material you want. Mahogany, maple, walnut, cherry, some cool local woods too.

Enhancing the grain can be done with a dye that's sanded back or a tinted grain filler, but it's usually not necessary - standard finishing usually makes it look great.


@Rob Fisher got a design in mind? Draw it on something (paper, ms paint, iPhone) and send me a pic via pm. I've got an idea or two already...


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> Loads of timber/lumber yards around.. Easy to get whatever material you want. Mahogany, maple, walnut, cherry, some cool local woods too.
> 
> Enhancing the grain can be done with a dye that's sanded back or a tinted grain filler, but it's usually not necessary - standard finishing usually makes it look great.



And are there any dangerous OTMs (Organic Tree Materials)? I know with traditional pipes you don't want to make the bowl out of some things which release toxins when hot. I doubt the toxins could get inside the atomiser, but the 510 will get quite warm, and it may be something to consider


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Yes there are.. But they're not common because they're shit to work with and make your skin itch etc..

Ok seems like the idea is: Avoid pines and other oily woods.

http://pipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_Making#Stummels

Walnut could be gorgeous and strong as anything.


----------



## RezaD (12/6/14)

Well I would like to see detailed pics of all the components in a LP Reo and where one could source these for a DIY build other than Reosmods ofcourse (then you might as well buy the Reo or is the parts other than the casing and RM2 dripper rather cheap from Reosmods?)


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

The Pdib mods are freaking amazing, and easy to replicate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (12/6/14)

pbusardo did a recent review of a reo. Afraid to say, thats where I got to see the bits I was interested in...connector...connector positive attachment..bottle attachment...switch locking mechanism.
The rest is a box It is a dead simple design. Like a washing peg...the work of a genius.
I'm sure if asked, some of the members here can put up some hi-res pics.


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Xhale said:


> pbusardo did a recent review of a reo. Afraid to say, thats where I got to see the bits I was interested in...connector...connector positive attachment..bottle attachment...switch locking mechanism.
> The rest is a box It is a dead simple design. Like a washing peg...the work of a genius.
> I'm sure if asked, some of the members here can put up some hi-res pics.



Yes, very happy to comply with that.

Let me get something going here


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Xhale said:


> pbusardo did a recent review of a reo. Afraid to say, thats where I got to see the bits I was interested in...connector...connector positive attachment..bottle attachment...switch locking mechanism.
> The rest is a box It is a dead simple design. Like a washing peg...the work of a genius.
> I'm sure if asked, some of the members here can put up some hi-res pics.



http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-supplier-forum/511889-pdibs-making-mods.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Hmmm I don't understand the insides well enough yet! Time to do some more research!!!


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

What exactly are you wanting to see on the reo>?


----------



## RezaD (12/6/14)

devdev said:


> What exactly are you wanting to see on the reo>?



Every little part that is in it. That PDiddy mods looks awesome and I am not a fan of wood mods. However looking at the pics there is some serious precision engineering/milling on that parts. Not something that can be achieved in most of our garages. I am pretty good with making cupboards and things from wood but the machinery required for this is not in the DIY ambit. Even if you have the wood CNC'ed things like the brass top plate also require that process - unless in bulk it could end up not being feasible.

In the end something like the Rhino would be cheaper and a hell of a lot less painful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Yea. Looking at @Josh M's box here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sx350-box-mod.2870/ it looks a lot more reasonable than teh Reo...

The pDib looks quite complicated too - costs add up fast when you have to make lots of little custom bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Is 16mm too big for a switch?


----------



## capetocuba (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> His name is Shane.
> 
> On the stabilised wood story... I'm no technical expert on wood but with my research today the stabilised wood came up a few times.


@Rob Fisher I sell wooden flooring and it can get quite tricky. Some hardwood species love dry climate, most don't. The ones that would work in a drier climate would be the European/US species like Oak, Maple, Ash etc. The better, darker and harder woods come from the tropics and like a humid or wet climate, so one could (not saying definitely) have them cracking in Jozi. They should be kiln dried down to 10 - 12% moisture content, well that's the spec for flooring. 
Don't know if this applies to vape gear, but it can't be too far off the mark.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher I sell wooden flooring and it can get quite tricky. Some hardwood species love dry climate, most don't. The ones that would work in a drier climate would be the European/US species like Oak, Maple, Ash etc. The better, darker and harder woods come from the tropics and like a humid or wet climate, so one could (not saying definitely) have them cracking in Jozi. They should be kiln dried down to 10 - 12% moisture content, well that's the spec for flooring.
> Don't know if this applies to vape gear, but it can't be too far off the mark.



Yip that makes a lot of sense... the guys in the know who build these devices have to be really particular about the wood they choose and the raw material is not cheap.

Thanks for that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

devdev said:


> Where does one find a nice kind of organic tree material for use



more worried about where you're finding inorganic trees

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

You guys will enjoy this vid from Chris Reeve, he explains the limitations of wood in different climates

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

Mike said:


> Is 16mm too big for a switch?


Yes this is good, just check specifications on datasheet re maximum current.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

My Quest for Wood got rather a big boost today!

This Red Sky Mod was bought and is now on it's way to Sunny South Africa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

And I was cruising the classies on ECF and my dream Woodvil popped up for sale... A Bubinga Birdseye 18490 Woodvil!




Boom! She is on her way to Surf City Durbs too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/14)

Great stuff @Rob Fisher your obsession with wood is really taking hold.

Now we wait for the ducks comments.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Great stuff @Rob Fisher your obsession with wood is really taking hold.



I'm saving some of that twisted kanthal for the new Woodies... I will however do a few more wraps for them... the ,67 Ohm coil I made with your kind donation is a real throat kicker when needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Quest for Wood got rather a big boost today!
> 
> This Red Sky Mod was bought and is now on it's way to Sunny South Africa!
> 
> ...



Cool, now you can sell your lp grand to me so I can confirm awesomeness. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Cool, now you can sell your lp grand to me so I can confirm awesomeness.



Ooooo sell Erica? I don't think so... she was my very first and will always have a special place in my heart.

But when I eventually get my Bubinga Birdseye 18650 I may consider letting Amanda go...


----------



## crack2483 (13/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo sell Erica? I don't think so... she was my very first and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> But when I eventually get my Bubinga Birdseye 18650 I may consider letting Amanda go...



Hmm if the price is right, maybe. But I'm a 18650 kinda guy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (13/6/14)

You guys got me thinking... I still have a pice of electric blue laminate left over after making myself a custom gun stock.

Done right it will be pretty I think.

Mine looks similar.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Hmm if the price is right, maybe. But I'm a 18650 kinda guy



Amanda is the Sub Ohm LP Grand 18650... but she won't be leaving the family for some time to come... but when one does go she will probably be the first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Spyker said:


>



That would look too awesome in a REO Woodvil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

Congrats Rob! You are fast approaching the most Reo's in SA. @Matthee may be toppled after this purchase.

That mix of organic plant materials is actually top notch. People know you mean business when you have wood in your hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/6/14)

A bit off topic, maybe not ... but one of my favourite species is Jarrah. Really interesting newspaper clip on it from 1897!
http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/66692708


----------



## Silver (14/6/14)

Congrats Rob!

Tell us more about that Red Sky mod. Looks like it works the same as a REO?
The shape makes it look very comfortable in the hand. 

As for the Woodvil, congrats! Given you like Kiera so much I can fully understand you wanting a second one. 

Wow, i can only imagine what a group family picture is going to look like one of these days


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I was cruising the classies on ECF and my dream Woodvil popped up for sale... A Bubinga Birdseye 18490 Woodvil!
> 
> View attachment 6369
> 
> ...


Leeker Rob,pleased you got your favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

Silver said:


> Tell us more about that Red Sky mod. Looks like it works the same as a REO?



Is is indeed very similar Hi Ho... Here is their web site. http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/

They have DNA20 versions as well. I'm interested in the bottom feed ones only. I do want to get a DNA20 version as well to play with... that's the Cutlass.

Cruiser; 3.7 volt, 6 ml bottom feeder. Single 18650 battery.

Marauder; 3.7 volt, 23.5 mm inset tank mod. Single 18650 battery.

Cutlass; Variable watt using the DNA20 regulator, 6 amps, 6 ml bottom feeder. OLED display. Single 18650 battery.

Destroyer; Variable watt using the DNA20 regulator, 6 amps, 23mm inset tank mod, OLED display. Single 18650 battery.


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is is indeed very similar Hi Ho... Here is their web site. http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/
> 
> They have DNA20 versions as well. I'm interested in the bottom feed ones only. I do want to get a DNA20 version as well to play with... that's the Cutlass.
> 
> ...



Patience Rob,you may be able to get your hands on one of the first wooden bottom feeders made in SA


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

Genosmate said:


> Patience Rob,you may be able to get your hands on one of the first wooden bottom feeders made in SA



I have got SUCH DIBS on that it's just not funny!


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have got SUCH DIBS on that it's just not funny!


After the prototyping you get numero uno (thats if you like it)!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/6/14)

Dibz for second!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

